# iPad 2 16 go + SC : 265 E intéressant ?



## Benjamin875 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais juste si c'était une bonne affaire ! Pas de soucis, c'est de la remise en main propre.

Cordialement,


----------



## diablotok (6 Août 2012)

Salut 

C'est toujours pareil, en fait cela dépend de ce que tu veux en faire, vidéos, jeux, ou juste internet et mail. Malgré tout pour moi, même si le prix me paraît correcte, 32 go c'est mieux, mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Benjamin875 (6 Août 2012)

La quantité me suffit, ce ne sera que pour passer de la musique en soirée + l'apporter en déplacement et internet.

C'est plus pour savoir si c'était une "bonne affaire" en terme de prix.


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2012)

Oui, très bon prix. S&#8217;il est en bon étant et qu'il te convient, prends-le.


----------



## nikomimi (8 Août 2012)

Je suis le seul à me demander ce que veut dire SC ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (8 Août 2012)

smart cover


----------

